
Ask HN: What are some new technologies to learn for Mobile Engineering in 2019? - shreyashirday
Agnostic of Android or iOS, what are some important technologies that you would recommend learning from a pure mobile standpoint? To be clear, I&#x27;m not looking for &quot;you should learn backend development&quot;..I&#x27;m specifically looking for areas of improvement in Mobile Engineering.<p>Some examples I can think of are frameworks like Flutter, Progressive Web Apps, and Augmented Reality.
======
sjroot
Coming from someone who mostly works on web projects, I am not a huge fan of
Flutter or React Native. While they are suitable for simple projects, I think
the real value in a mobile engineer is extensive knowledge of the features
offered by native platforms. Libraries like those I mentioned remind me of
Bootstrap, where there was a period where so many websites were so obviously
built with it.

That said, I think progressive web apps have a lot of potential if the native
platforms continue to embrace them and expose native functionality.

\--

Now, actually on point with your question, one tool that I fell in love with
while learning mobile application development was Fastlane:
[https://fastlane.tools/](https://fastlane.tools/) I'd recommend any mobile
developer check it out, especially if you have a small team and aren't
particularly experienced with distributing applications through mobile app
stores.

